# Perfect pitch



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Anyone hear of this?First i've heard of it was in an old blues guitar magazine.There was a supercourse add for 7 tapes.Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I have it and I have already lost 10 pounds. Get it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I only ended up using the set of self-sharpening titanium steak knives that I got with it.

Dave


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

There's a bunch of products like that... there's also a digital one called "Pure Pitch". My personal belief is that if you know your theory and play the instrument enough you'll be able to identify the notes yourself without the aid of some course. 

Granted, there are still some songs I struggle with but thanks to the fine technology we have today we can slow music down and play it back at like 50% speed (or less) and loop it until our head explodes. 

I can't imagine what ear training was like in the 70's or 80's


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Save your money.

Do they still offer a free sample?
It really didn't tell me a whole lot--and sounded like mumbo-jumbo.
But who knows--maybe it works sometimes.

But I'm doubtful...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There must be some profit in the course, they can afford to place their cheesey two page spreads in multiple monthly magazines. I don't accept their premise, but the marketing must work. The models they use don't change and wouldn't convince me to buy anything. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> There must be some profit in the course, they can afford to place their cheesey two page spreads in multiple monthly magazines. I don't accept their premise, but the marketing must work. The models they use don't change and wouldn't convince me to buy anything.


Their marketing works indeed. Although the "smiles" of the guys on the ads are rather freaky looking.


----------

